# Spanish Name help!!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I need some really cute spanish names for a doe!

Dam was Consuella, so anything cute and spanish please!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

What does she look like? for some reason "chicaita" like the banana, popped in my head. No idea how to spell it. Not even sure it would be spanish


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you have a picture you could post of her? 
Heres a few
Ana
Catalina
Esmeralda
Jada
Lola
Margarita
Nina
Paloma
hmmm thats all I can think of right now :chin:


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

I just named my new buckling Quixote and I'm thinking about naming a doeling Dulcinea...ha ha.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Was going to say Chiquita, too. Lolita, Senorita, Jalapeno, Bambino.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a dog that I named Supressa - means surprise.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I named a horse Sonador after the horse in the movie "Dreamer". It means "dreamer", lol. It's pronounced like Sone-yuh-dore".


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

ooh I like Dulcinea. I didnt' even think of that, good one nagismom!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! I really like all of the names! I have Margarita on my list of goat names, so I really like that one!

Heres a pic of her!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

she's adorable!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Love that pic of her standing on her mom's back! Too cute.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks, im so excited. I want the perfect name


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She looks like a little Margarita! Shes beautiful!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

You really think so?? OMG that makes me so happy lol. Im not sure what her name will be, Ive been trying to do what the breeder wants, since shes been super nice to me, but hopefully she will like Margarita, thats the name thats on my neverending list LOL


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

She sure is cute.

Jan


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------

